# GPS Tracker wasserdicht verpacken und mit Solar betreiben aber wie am besten?



## christian254 (12. März 2013)

Hallo, 
2 Kumpels und ich haben blödsinn vor^^ 
Wir dachten das es lustig währe wenn wir uns einen billigen (den billigsten den man bekommt) GPS Tracker kaufen, diesen in einen Wasserdichten behälter verstauen welcher zudem auch Stoßfest ist, wir im behälter eine 12V Solar Zelle einbauen so dass der Tracker auch Energie hat wenn die Batterie leer ist und wir den dann in den Nord Ostsee kanal Werfen und dann von zu hauzse aus beobachten können wie schnell er sich vorwärts bewegt und das er ins Meer treibt und wo er dann letzendlich landen wird! 
Wie könnte man sowas am besten machen? 
Das ganze soll möglichst wenig kosten


----------



## >ExX< (12. März 2013)

Ich finde die Idee super!

Ich fänds gut wenn du nen kleinen Blog dazu machen würdest dass man immer informiert ist was los ist 

Also man sollte auf jeden fall drauf achten dass die wasserdichte umhüllung so geformt ist dass sich das ding immer wieder so herum dreht dass die solar panels nach oben zeigen, bringt ja nichts wenn die solarpanels zum dunklen meeresgrund gerichtet sind.

Meiner meinung nach sollte das im querschnitt ein dreieck sein, und dann in länglicher form.
Die untere kannte wird mit gewichten beschwert und auf die oberseite kommen die solarpanels


----------



## joasas (16. März 2013)

Schau dir mal die Highaltitude Projekte an. Zudem gab es so etwas ähnliches auch schon mal mit einem Boot das man hat treiben lassen. 

Du wirst nur ein Problem bekommen: Wie übermittelst du die Daten? So einfach ist das nämlich nicht, du hast auf See nur in Küstennähe ein Handynetz. Wenn dann müsstest du das über Satelliten aus dem Amateurfunkbereich bzw. über ein Satellitentelefon leiten, letzteres ist nicht nur in der Anschaffung teuer sondern auch im Unterhalt. 

Ganz zu schweigen von der Verschmutzung des Meeres und der Gefahr für Tiere, ich kann die Idee daher nicht unterstützen.


----------



## Rurdo (16. März 2013)

Also bitte, das Meer ist schon so dreckig da macht eine kleine Box mit nem GPS das Kraut auch nicht fett...


----------



## Gast20140625 (16. März 2013)

Ja, gibt echt schlimmeres für die Umwelt. Das Meer ist sowiso total versifft, ein kleiner tracker macht eigentlich nix (ist halt bloß da, nimmt ansonsten aber keinen Einfluss) und schadet auch keinen Tieren. (außer sie fressen es)

Es braucht auf jeden Fall einen Kiel, damit es sich "aufstellt" und sollte möglichst kompakt sein.


----------



## joasas (17. März 2013)

Mit der Argumentation kann man auch die Entsorgung von atombetriebenen U-Booten im Meer rechtfertigen, hey, da sind Millionen Tonnen Müll im Wasser und auch viel radioaktives Material von Fukushima...


----------



## Superwip (17. März 2013)

Die Sache ist nicht ganz einfach...

Zunächst einmal die Energieversorgung...

Für maximal einige Tage wäre die Versogung mit Batterien eine durchaus praktikable Möglichkeit. Für längere Zeiträume ist wohl wirklich eine Solarlösung am praktikabelsten.

Soweit ich weiß gibt es GPS Tracker, die eine eigebaute Solarzelle und einen Akku besitzen; billig ist das aber freilich nicht.

Alternativ eben ein normaler GPS Tracker mit *ausreichend großem* Akkus und *ausreichend großer* Solarzelle sowie einem DCC Wandler der die Spannung des Akkus in eine geeignete Betriebsspannung für den Tracker umwandelt.

Tja... und dann ist natürlich noch die Funkverbindung -wie schon erwähnt- ein Problem. Bis in wenige km Entfernung zur  Küste ist GSM Noch eine Möglichkeit;  in größerer Entfernung...  wird es schwieriger. Eine Möglichkeit wäre die Positionsdaten zu speichern und gesammelt zu verschicken wann Empfang ist. Für mehr Reichweite kann man natürlich an der Antenne (und am Sender) arbeiten aber dann wird den ganzen Aufbau zwangsweise größer machen.


----------



## mtheman2011 (17. März 2013)

Also ich bin der meinung die energieversorgung mit solarenergie ist zu aufwändig. Du musst daran denken dass die Energiemenge die in der Solarzelle umgewandelt wird also die letztlich in form von elektrischer Energie zur verfügung steht sehr stark schwankt. Verschmutzungen an der oberfläche bewölkte Tage und anderes senken die verfügbare energiemenge. Und Gps ist nicht gerade energiesparend. Ich vermute eine Zelle die für dieses vorhaben benötigt würde kostet im bereich von mehreren hundert euro und wird vermutlich unpraktikabel groß. Weiterhin möchte ich sagen dass du mit einer beschädigung des Gerätes rechnen musst was zum austreten Giftiger schwermetalle führen kann. Ich kann dir nur dringend davon abraten.


----------



## Rurdo (17. März 2013)

Wieso betreibst du den GPS Tracker nicht mit einem kleinen Atomreaktor? Dann hat er auch noch in 10 Jahren strom^^

@joasas: wenn du ein Atom-Uboot mit einer Kleinen 15x15xm Plastikbox vergleichst geht irgendwas schief...
Aber du hast eigentlich recht... Es ist scheißegal... Die welt wird sowieso irgendwann untergehen deswegen... Also was solls


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. März 2013)

Wenn dein Kästchen dicht bleibt, sehe ich für die Umwelt keine Probleme. (Sieht nicht toll aus und liegt dann irgendwo rum, schadet aber nicht)

Und sowas mit einem Atomuboot zu vergleichen, ich glaube da brauchen wir nicht drüber zu reden... 
Von mir aus können sie auch Schiffe versenken, wenn alles radioaktive und giftige vorher entfernt wird. Das Problem dabei ist aber, ab da ist das alte Schiff wervoller Rohstoff und kein giftiger Sondermüll mehr. Es wird also verkauft und nicht versenkt.



Wie ist eigentlich die Preisvorstellung?
Unter "so billig wie möglich" kann man sich einiges vorstellen.
Du könntest die GPS Daten wie schon geschrieben loggen und dann bei Verbindung senden, alles über Sattelit wird mit Sicherheit teuer.

Ich hab ein etwas größeres aber trotzdem sehr interessantes und änliches Projekt entdeckt: FishPi
Habs nur kurz überflogen, aber das soll dort wohl hiermit und und einem Raspberry Pi realisiert werden. Das ganze ist allerdings alles andere als günstig. Dafür sind die Übertragungen gar nicht so teuer. 50 stück kosten 6 Pfund.


----------



## joasas (17. März 2013)

Ein Raspberry Pi ist für eine solche Aufgabe meiner Meinung nach überdimensioniert und benötigt viel zu viel Energie. Kann man machen wenn man eine Steckdose hat, aber so würde ich eher einen Controller nutzen der wesentlich stromsparender ist.

Infineon, TI, ST usw. haben in der Hinsicht nette Dev Boards. Aber mit einfach 2 Stecker verbinden, eintüten und auf die Reise schicken ist es nicht getan: Du musst eine Firmware schreiben, diese muss stabil laufen, du musst Fehlerfälle berücksichtigen, Antennen berechnen, Platinen layouten, die Materialkosten dürften selbst wenn man die Arbeitszeit weglässt im 3 stelligen Bereich liegen. Sprich für 20€ und ins Meer werfen ist das nunmal nichts, das ist mehr ein halbjähriges Projekt.


Kurz noch zu den U-Booten:

Ich hab es nicht mit einem nuklear getrieben U-Boot verglichen sondern nur versucht zu verdeutlichen dass die Argumentation mit "es schwimmt da schon so viel Müll" in keinster Form eine Legitimation für eine weitere Verschmutzung ist. 
"Keiner wusste, wohin mit dem Müll – die Boote wurden einfach versenkt"
"Etwa 20.000 Container mit radioaktivem Müll wurden vor der Insel Nowaja Semlja versenkt. Dort liegen auch die ersten drei Reaktoren des Atom-Eisbrechers Lenin."
Atom-U-Boote: Der strahlende Rost des Kalten Krieges | Wissen | ZEIT ONLINE

PS: Wiederverwertung ist lustig, denn das Material ist nett verstrahlt.


----------



## christian254 (17. März 2013)

Das ganze ist ja eher nur aus Spaß da wollen wir fast garnichts für ausgeben!
dachten an sowas, funktioniert zwar nur über das handy netz ohne GPS aber das reicht ja 
Mini A8 GSM/GPRS/GPS Tracker Trackingsystem Peilsender GSM GPRS Alarmierung Weiß | eBay

Frage mich nur wie das überhaupt funktioniert!? Einfach sim karte mit Guthaben rein machen und wie bekomme ich dann die daten? Muss ich die erst anfragen und bekomme die dann zurückgeschickt? Kann ich das dann bei Google Maps irgendwie sehen wo das ist?

Dazu sunne Solarzelle
Solarmodul Solarzelle 12V Solarladegerät Solarpanel Solar Batterieladerät 1,5W | eBay
dazu einen Laderegler den man für KFZ nutzen kann so dass tagsüber der Akku damit geladen wird!

Rest selber bauen!


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. März 2013)

Die Positionsinformationen bekommt man per SMS, das steht sogar in der Beschreibung. Über Google Maps kannst du dann sehen wo das Teil ist.


----------

